# A place for you to post pics of rare cars or variations



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Another one of those "ideas" I have been contemplating recently. A thread of collector cars that you don't see everyday.
I have sent Rick a few pictures of "oddities" or rare variations that he'll post on here soon. 
One of the pictures is of two US-1 Allied trailers. If you look closely you'll notice the angle and the positioning of the "US 1" sign in the middle of the road is different.
A second and third picture are of Life Like #5 Kellogg's Lumina. The car on the left is the standard issue while the one on the right is the "full bird" version. It was only available in the Daytona 500 set from the very early nineties. Interestingly, I won the unopened set off of EBAY about 6-7 years ago and when I received it, to my dismay, it had the regular bird car in it. I got the original two set cars off of EBAY this fall for a very cheap price!
The next two cars are in the Track Gear paint sceme. This came on a Pro Tracker SS series. The one on the left is the Life Like T-Bird while the one on the right is the later Ford Taurus. I've heard of a Winn Dixie Taurus but haven't seen one yet.
The next two are Life Like Oldsmobile stock cars. At first glance you'd notice that the shades of blue are different in the first picture...in the second picture you'd notice that the darker car has NO number printed on the side! When I got it it looked like a normal car until I took it out of the package and noticed the other side.
The last picture is of two of the hardest XLerator cars to find, the #1 Ferrari 250 GTO and the #2 Ford GT.
Hopefully Rick will get the photos up tomorrow!

More to come......

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC

(Hmmm, maybe we should refer to this as the HObby Talk board....just a thought))


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Bob, hope you don't mind I resized the pictures. They were too wide to display well on the forum. A couple were a little out of focus too, so they may appear smaller to minimize the effect.



Rawafx said:


> Another one of those "ideas" I have been contemplating recently. A thread of collector cars that you don't see everyday.
> I have sent Rick a few pictures of "oddities" or rare variations that he'll post on here soon.
> One of the pictures is of two US-1 Allied trailers. If you look closely you'll notice the angle and the positioning of the "US 1" sign in the middle of the road is different.














> A second and third picture are of Life Like #5 Kellogg's Lumina. The car on the left is the standard issue while the one on the right is the "full bird" version. It was only available in the Daytona 500 set from the very early nineties. Interestingly, I won the unopened set off of EBAY about 6-7 years ago and when I received it, to my dismay, it had the regular bird car in it. I got the original two set cars off of EBAY this fall for a very cheap price!























> The next two cars are in the Track Gear paint sceme. This came on a Pro Tracker SS series. The one on the left is the Life Like T-Bird while the one on the right is the later Ford Taurus. I've heard of a Winn Dixie Taurus but haven't seen one yet.














> The next two are Life Like Oldsmobile stock cars. At first glance you'd notice that the shades of blue are different in the first picture...in the second picture you'd notice that the darker car has NO number printed on the side! When I got it it looked like a normal car until I took it out of the package and noticed the other side.























> The last picture is of two of the hardest XLerator cars to find, the #1 Ferrari 250 GTO and the #2 Ford GT.
> Hopefully Rick will get the photos up tomorrow!














> More to come......
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> ...


Cool stuff, Bob! My personal favorites are the XLs...

--rick


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I think I have something to contribute these are Lazer 2000 cars I beleive issued in Malaysia. They are molded in tan. I have the envelope they were shipped from overseas in.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Rawafx said:


> A second and third picture are of Life Like #5 Kellogg's Lumina. The car on the left is the standard issue while the one on the right is the "full bird" version. It was only available in the Daytona 500 set from the very early nineties. Interestingly, I won the unopened set off of EBAY about 6-7 years ago and when I received it, to my dismay, it had the regular bird car in it. I got the original two set cars off of EBAY this fall for a very cheap price!


What a surprise! A Lifelike set containing different cars than what is pictured on the box.



> The next two cars are in the Track Gear paint sceme. This came on a Pro Tracker SS series. The one on the left is the Life Like T-Bird while the one on the right is the later Ford Taurus. I've heard of a Winn Dixie Taurus but haven't seen one yet.


The Track Gear and Winn Dixie Taurus have to be two of the hardest US cars to find. I found my Track Gear in a set which was supposed to contain two generic cars. I bought 4 of those sets at one time - three had the correct cars and the fourth set contained one of the cars and the Track Gear. Funny thing is that one time I bought a set because it showed a picture of the Track Gear in the ad - of course when I got the set, it had the generic cars. I have never acquired the Winn-Dixie but I know it exists and have seen pics.



> The next two are Life Like Oldsmobile stock cars. At first glance you'd notice that the shades of blue are different in the first picture...in the second picture you'd notice that the darker car has NO number printed on the side! When I got it it looked like a normal car until I took it out of the package and noticed the other side.


 Those are Rokar cars, aren't they? I have those two cars pckaged. I believe the light color blue is the common car. The darker blue car has Rokar on the rear wing whereas the other does not.

Joe


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Joe's right, they are Rokars.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

clydeomite said:


> I think I have something to contribute these are Lazer 2000 cars I beleive issued in Malaysia. They are molded in tan. I have the envelope they were shipped from overseas in.
> Clyde-0-Mite


heh heh. those are based on the Turbo Turnon with the motor removed, right? and there's another pair based on the Too Much, also with the motors removed. i always wanted a set of 4, just to have them...

--rick

edit: wait, i just noticed they are TAN, not white. freaky... :freak:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Here are some very rare Joel Tazman #6 cars from Tyco. They are in Rick Carter's collection.














































--rick


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tazman...*

I always thought I needed one of those for my collection.. but maybe it was because they are rare. Nice group and hard to find... Obviously some pre-production cars in the mix there..

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Rick,

Thanks so much for hooking these up for me. In the bottom photo are the 2 prototypes with the airdam. The one on the left is a hand painted deco with door stickers and stripes. Notice the angle of the #6 on the door vs the #6 on the molded version. 

How's that for angles Bob -LOL!

The hand painted version has 2 different colors of blue (the doors and hood) and the roof #6 is black. The molded version has the same color blue all around and also has Good Year written on the trunk.

The full striped version is in the light blue form so I'm missing its mate with the dark blue stripes -just in case someone is feeling sorry for me and cares to offer it up, LOL!

Just as a sidebar. Has anyone ever seen the Tyco 25th Anniversary Buick Grand National in Dark Blue instead of the Chrome and White versions???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


>


Where'd the Ford T Bird version come from??? RM


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

At some point LIfe Like did four of the "T-Bird" bodies with paint scemes from other cars. The #4 Kodak Max Film, the #55 Square D, the Kellogg's car shown above, and a #6 Valvoline. My Valvoline car came with the "twisted" armature and the six-spoke wheels like the car pictured above.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

They are set cars. I can't remember where I bought the set. Kept the cars, got rid of set.
Here are mine in the sealed tomb.
Gotta love Life Like to do a Chevy sponsored car on a Ford Tbird body.
Later,
Keith


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Here is a Cox Datsun 240z.
Then my Tazman which appears to be the light stripe version.
Then some more Rokar/LL Datsun 240z's including the white/red/blue Australian version.
Last shot is a tough car to find, the #30 Pennzoil with Full Air Dam.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You don't see these often, at least I don't. I need a yellow right rear door if anyone has a broken trailer or extra. I got the left one, just thougth I'd put on the silver doors for now...RM


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Hilltop,

When I get home tomorrow evening, I'll check to see if I have one for you. I have this Trailer and one of them has a burn mark on one of the doors but I can't remember which side its on. If the good one is the right side, I'll shoot it out to you Monday morning.

I'll let you know either way and Merry Christmas if its the good one!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Tyco X3 prototype*

Got this from Steve the "UPS Guy" years ago; An actual Tyco X3 factory prototype. Has cobalt traction magnets, clipped into small black plastic holders that are equal in size to the stock Tyco traction mag. I was told these are Puma magnets. The chassis also has silver pick up shoe springs and silicone tires.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Larry and myself bought some of these packaged around 98. It was right before or as
Mattel was buying Tyco. He got a Kelloggs and I got an STP car, the small lumina style cars.
Like fools we took em out to see how they ran. Seems like they had the same motor/gearing
setup. Of course, with the stronger magnets, they are much slower than a stock 440x2.
Our magnets are different, and all mounted in a pan chassis. I still have the chassis all together.
Larry kept the packaging. I'll see if I can get some pics.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*Rare Elcamino White w/ Painted Blk roof*

Hello I acquired this from a long time friend many years ago when I was able to finally Purchase his collection. A White W/ Blk roof Elcamino with Surf boards. In Bob Beers Book its listed as not existing,this is a factory painted in mint condition car.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Ok Even though I have alot I see things everyday I need , Rick One of those Tazman cars Please . Need Tyco Racing Trailer, and Allied Trailers . Anybody have extras ???

Everytime I come to this thread I'm using a towel to wipe the droool.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Slotnut,

LOL, I hear you man. I don't blame you either 'cause I'm trying to get the one that Pomfish has. It's the light blue full striped version that I'm missing and would reeaaalllly be going to a good home -uh-um, LOL!

Actually, I come across Tazmans from time to time but dont bite on them because its always something that I have already. But.......I have to admit that Pom has me with a towel out too -LOL!

I just added 2 more versions of the Cosmic Flyer/F40 racer to the mix. Now I just have 5 more of the phases to get. Anyone who's willing to offer them up, let me know. I have duplicates of some sought after cars so a trade can always be on the table too.

Next week, I'm going to ask my boy if I can post a picture of one of his cars that I personally have never seen before and can almost bet that many others haven't as well.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*rare truck*

I found this stake body truck at a train show a few years ago. its wine red with tan stakes. I am happy and proud to have dealt this car to Mr. Bob Beers for his collection. so you know its rare.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Cox,Amrac and Rokar*

Just a few cars that you dont see often.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

A few more


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sweet! i remember seeing the Amrac carded cars at Toys R Us. Those were the days...

--rick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I remember them at Kay-Be-Toys.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> sweet! i remember seeing the Amrac carded cars at Toys R Us. Those were the days...
> 
> --rick


Yea buddy T r U for me too in staten island. Cant tell you how many I bought and ran!! 

Tom where do you come up with these pal?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Yea buddy T r U for me too in staten island. Cant tell you how many I bought and ran!!
> 
> Tom where do you come up with these pal?!?!?!?!?!?!?


It's when I was a slot a holic.I'm on the program now.I'm not doing to well though.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the Amracs Tom!

Still my favorite of the early HO inlines.

On a personal note: As far as treatment goes, I said screw it and now have more cash for slots. I'm much better now!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

LMAO!!!! Tom what program you on??? The see slots diet?? You see slots and have to buy em!!!!

Bill problem is, he trying to thin it all out on slots and a 1:1 55 chebby!!! lmfao!!!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Amracs,one of my personal favorites. A quick bend of the pick up shoes, easy to set up and they flew down the drag strip. Nothing beat them at the time the Super Mags were their only competition. Ran one at an ECHO event in Lansdale in a Vintage inline class ( all inline up to the release of HP7 were considerd legal at that time) nothing came close.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Some more rare Tycos from Rick Carter*

1986 NASTrucks:



















Prototype Thunderbird? (Correct me if that's wrong, Rick, I didn't see a description for that one...)



















Prototype '57 Chevys... one has stickers, one has flames painted on.










Dummy vehicle from M.A.S.K. set.



















One more to follow...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

And a prototype Buick. (Again, correct that if necessary, Rick...)




























Neat stuff. Hopefully Rick C. will jump in with more details...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*And a few more from Bob*

Bob W. has these to add.

Lighted Jaguars including Silk Cut:










Lighted 962s, including two different shades of red:










Cobra Daytonas from Restoration Hardware set:










(I left out the other one of these because it was REALLY blurry... sorry, Bob...)

Snap On Funny Cars:










John Force chrome funny cars:



















Phony AFX box:










--rick


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Rick,

I see that Bob and I have you as our hired gun -LOL! Man thanks again for posting these up and yes, you are right on point with the descriptions. I wouldn't be able to add any further descriptions to them other than the years made and/or locations.

I'll send you the other Tyco Prototype NASCAR on Thursday.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

My old Fuji camera(ES10 5.2 Mega Pixels) is being very inconsistant in it's "focusing". Might be time for a new camera. It'll have to wait, I am buying a slot car collection this week, LOL.

You can never have too many HO slot cars!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Before you go buy a new one.... check/change the batteries, make sure the lens and other focusing lenses are clean. It takes good pix most of the time.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

you probably know to use the macro setting and press the button halfway down to intiate the auto focus and then press the rest of the way down after it has focused. if you turn the camera off you need to reset the macro setting


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The macro setting doesn't always want to work, even with new batteries in it, hence the idea I should maybe get a new one.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

sounds like a good reason to get a new one... I just curious does the camera have trouble in Micro on other image capture modes and have you check the sensor to see if it's dirty...had one at work that some kid had gooped up the sensor and lens with finger prints of some undetermined substance. Just my curiosity...also we've had them struggle in macro in low light settings.


----------

